# Sumeike 0,7



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

First time shooting with these Sumeike-bands today (https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=7400cf12c88145b7acd7a6650e8764bf).

I have 0,7 mm thick and after shooting about 50 shots with 9,75 mm steel from distance little over 20 m,

I think that this is one of the best band material You can get right now.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Hmmm, what would be the difference to gzk bands?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I got a sample of bronze colored bands with a recent DK purchase and I believe they're sumeike but I'm not sure. Thick and heavy, but very smooth drawing and they elongate very well. I'd be interested in knowing more about them but there's no branding on them.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im somewhat of a rubber collector. I've been shooting sumeike.45's for about the last month. Still haven't gone through the first set. Im beginning to think they're the smoothest and longest lasting bands I've shot.
I've sent some out to friends for more scientific testing, just waiting for results.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks for the head's up! How would you say it compares to Precise Red?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Kalevala said:


> First time shooting with these Sumeike-bands today (https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=7400cf12c88145b7acd7a6650e8764bf).
> 
> I have 0,7 mm thick and after shooting about 50 shots with 9,75 mm steel from distance little over 20 m,
> 
> ...


Kalevala - what are your band dimensions for shooting 9.75mm over 20m with this rubber?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

ash said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > First time shooting with these Sumeike-bands today (https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=7400cf12c88145b7acd7a6650e8764bf).
> ...


Most likely 25/20. At least that's what he uses with other 0.7 rubber.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > Kalevala said:
> ...


That's right :thumbsup:

Active length is 17 cm.

Today I tried 20/15 for 8 mm steel and not anything bad to say.

And all You latex lovers, this Sumeike has own smell


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Hmmm, what would be the difference to gzk bands?





urbanshooter said:


> Thanks for the head's up! How would you say it compares to Precise Red?


Precise Red 0,7 and GZK orange 0,72 are quite similar, if thinking speeds and draw force and this Sumeike 0,7 feels and shoots so similarly that I can't tell any difference.

Should try speedtest with Chrony someday when weather is good.

I'm not very used to shoot with OTT frame so have to try these bands with TTF too.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Last week I have been shooting 8 mm steel only with this Sumeike 0,7 (20-15).

I was surprised yesterday, when I tried Orange GZK 0,72 with same measurements, draw felt so much lighter than with Sumeike.

I use active length, that feels good to shoot and with these two it is same 16,5 cm.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> Last week I have been shooting 8 mm steel only with this Sumeike 0,7 (20-15).
> I was surprised yesterday, when I tried Orange GZK 0,72 with same measurements, draw felt so much lighter than with Sumeike.
> I use active length, that feels good to shoot and with these two it is same 16,5 cm.


Lighter draw for the gzk, that's good! Any speed difference?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I have been shooting 8 mm steel only with this Sumeike 0,7 (20-15).
> ...


I wish I have opportunity to do some speed tests later this week.

My new working time is disturbing my hobby issedoff:


----------

